# Some Pics Of My P's



## ssw9280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have had these guys for about 4 months. They were about the size of a quarter when I got them, now they're about 4.5" give or take. They are in a 55 gal. at the moment. I will be moving them to a larger tank soon.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Reds... they will love their new tank


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cool tank


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fish look nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Sweet driftwood setup.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice rbp man


----------

